# how to plan a 1 yr trip



## lisamurf (Mar 18, 2006)

My husband and I would like to travel cross country with our children for one year. I realize that we should try at least one shorter trip first but beyond that, how does one go about planning such a trip. Our thought was to start here in NY in late June (of whatever year we finally make it) and travel toward Maine, then back along the northern states and then...? Have any of you done this? Any suggestions?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 19, 2006)

how to plan a 1 yr trip

Now why would you want to visit all those Northern states?  Come on down here to Texas!  We've got lots of room, and we'll treat ya right!   

I've never considered that long a trip.  I'm sure that trip could be classified as 'full-timing'.  Search on this whole forum for 'full timing'.  You'll get a LOT of history.

You better get some of the major directories to RV parks, like Good Sam or Woodalls or ....  Maybe even a membership or two.

Consider your mail-on-the-road situation.  Consider your pay-on-the-road situation.  You've got bills, don't ya?

Consider that you can plan way too much, also, if you're not careful.


----------



## hertig (Mar 19, 2006)

how to plan a 1 yr trip

If you are going to be on the road for 1 year, you will want to do northern states during the summer, and southern states during the winter.  Cold weather in a RV can be rough if you don't have the right equipment and the right techniques.  For that matter, so can hot weather


----------



## lisamurf (Mar 20, 2006)

how to plan a 1 yr trip

So how DO you handle bills and mail, etc.? These are exactly the type of things I need to know. And we will get to Texas, just not in the summer.


----------



## hertig (Mar 20, 2006)

how to plan a 1 yr trip

There are mail forwarding services (Escapees come to mind).  Also places like Mail Boxes Etc.  Have those regular bills which can be, sent email.  For bill paying, look for a bank with free bill pay.  (Compass Bank seems good and they don't require your SSN to sign up for bill pay or online banking - of course you have to give it in person to sign up for the account).


----------

